# Ron Jon Owners ?



## schmo (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello im new to forum and a new owner in ron jons cape caribe. just wandering if you are happy ( i should have ask prior to buying but i liked the place looked like alot of fun to take grandkids to ) since i live reasonably close i will usually just drive up for the day , i would think it should trade pretty well but unless someone on here has traded one i will just have to wait and see on that. are they as friendly after you own as before or due things change ? still trying to figure out the rci exchange thing but im sure ill catch on       thanks for any input


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 4, 2007)

is this owned by Ron Jon's Surf Stores?  Local NJ surf shop that just keeps growing!!!


----------



## schmo (Apr 4, 2007)

its owned by ron jons in coco florida surf shop mabye they are the same


----------



## jillandboy (Apr 4, 2007)

We own there!  Going for our 4th trip tomorrow. We love the place, and friends of ours went down on an RCI extra vacation and they love it too!  We drive so we take bikes down, it's a great area to bike.  You can go to the locks (2-3miles) or the jetty park or take the side street down to the pier.  

The surf shop is open 24hrs.   You can rent surf boards and the resort offers surfing lessons. 

From parking lot to parking lot it's 45 minutes to Universal and an hr to Disney (the b-line, most of the way, is a pleasant drive, then a short stint on 4 which is always an adventure.) 

On our first visit we saw a rocket launch from our room, on the canal side.  It was midnight and the light from the rocket lit up our room with intense white light -- we could actually hear the engines. 

We really enjoy the place, hope you do too!


----------



## schmo (Apr 4, 2007)

its close to the space center hopefully ill make it for a night launch , we live 50 miles south of it so ill kinda mostly use it for extra days and mabye get a good trade for somewhere in the islands kinda want to explore the islands seen some from cruises but would like to check em out for a little longer i read here about spirit air and they seemed reasonable on flights just gotta figure where to go


----------



## J9sling (Apr 4, 2007)

We are owners at Ron Jons for almost 2 years now.  We also live close to Cape Canaveral (in Rockledge/Viera area) by 30 minutes.  We use the resort occasionally for a day trip and have taken advantage of their special owner prices to stay at the resort for a night or two.  

We have exchanged with it once through SFX for a week at the Valdoro Lodge in Breckenridge last fall.  I have no idea how good the trade power is since we have never used RCI and likely never will.  We will probably continue to do what we did this year and reserve a high demand week and rent it out and then use the money to pay our dues and rent a week elsewhere.  We also have found another TUG member to do a direct exchange with.  I've been so grateful for the info on TUG to get the most for our vacation investment.  I don't know if I ever want to pay for exchange fees if I can avoid it since they are getting so high priced!

We are always treated wonderfully by the staff and enjoy every single visit we make to the resort.  Our kids love it and their friends are always thrilled when they get invited to join us for a day to enjoy the amenities.  

Ron Jon is also another step closer to building a resort hotel and conference center in the Cape Canaveral area that will offer the Ron Jon Surf Shop.  This will not be a timeshare but a hotel only.  I think it will really help put the Cape Canaveral area on the map and provide a tourist boon to the area that will only benefit the Ron Jon Cape Caribe resort even more.  

You will love it!!!


----------



## hipslo (Apr 4, 2007)

pharmgirl said:


> is this owned by Ron Jon's Surf Stores?  Local NJ surf shop that just keeps growing!!!



Love that LBI surf shop!


----------



## schmo (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks j9 for input i never thought about renting it when you rent does it cover your maintance cost


----------



## jillandboy (Apr 4, 2007)

J9sling said:


> We are owners at Ron Jons for almost 2 years now. .....   We will probably continue to do what we did this year and reserve a high demand week and rent it out and then use the money to pay our dues and rent a week elsewhere.



J9sling: I haven't rented out our week yet but am very interested to know where and how you rented yours---thru tug, ebay or another online website? 

I could see us wanting to do that in a couple years.  I saw a 1br go for $1149.00 on ebay-- 4th of July week.  Not too bad for ebay, which is a buyers market, still, I think. 

Schmo:  if it's a night launch, make sure about the time and the date, b/c if it's after midnight they can get the date wrong.  We sort of lucked out b/c they told us the wrong day- Fri- it was actually Thursday initially but it got put off for a day in the end and we saw it anyway. 

OHHHH-- anybody out there go to the Tuesday night wildlife show?  That's quite a special event also.


----------



## schmo (Apr 4, 2007)

i would imagine when they get that convention center built it might be good to rent unit out prices might be high then enough to cover maint and a buy a last call deal if i didnt live so close id use the week there


----------



## jillandboy (Apr 5, 2007)

The sales people claimed people were getting $500/night during July 4th week.  I don't know where they advertise for that (if it's at all true).  I need to delve into the rental thread more, am hoping there's good ideas there for renting.


----------



## J9sling (Apr 6, 2007)

We advertised our week 6 months out and two weeks later had two offers for full price (with a thousand dollars in profit over maintenance fees).  I believe we could have asked for more.  I ended up keeping our listing alive just to see what kind of response I got from the two sites I listed it on.  I received multiple offers (most 3-4 months out).  If you reserve a good week you should get good results.  $500 per day in the summer is somewhat unbelievable though.  But then, that's coming from a salesperson so what do you expect!!!


----------



## schmo (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow that was a good responce can you rent it yourself and keep the money or due you have to rent through ron jons im not sure how the rental system works totally this is my first year so i just deposited it with rci for exchange they accepted it right away and i have two years to make the exchange hopelully ill get a good trade . right now it looks like just buying last call would be the best deals going i kinda want to try and find somthing in the dominican republic never been there and the reviews look good , but there seems to be very little on the exchange offers especially in the islands so ill keed looking


----------



## J9sling (Apr 8, 2007)

One thing to know about using Ron Jon to rent out your week is that they don't guarantee rental, they may rent it out by the day and not as a full week and they keep a percentage of the total rental fees (25-30% I believe...something like that).  I used vacationtimesharerentals.com (free listing) and rented my week out within 2 weeks of advertising it.  When you rent it out yourself you get to keep 100% of the rental income.  

Tug is a great resource for advice on renting out your week.  Use both the BBS and the site information.

Good luck!


----------



## schmo (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks j9sling i just might do that but ill read everything i can on tug first


----------

